# Randolph, Quitman, Clay Co



## Researcher31726 (Dec 26, 2005)

Anyone been hunting Randolph, Quitman, Clay Co over the holidays?
Been wonderinf how things were going.


----------



## buckmanmike (Dec 28, 2005)

i wish someone would respond. I am planning to hunt Randolph Co. the last five days of the season. Haven't been there since the third week of november.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 31, 2005)

Bushmanmike, I'll be calling around today to see how things are going, what my folks have to tell me. I'll let you know. What part of Eandolph do you hunt? Shellman, Coleman, Cuthbert. Springvale?


----------



## phoneman (Jan 1, 2006)

*Clay & Quitman Co's*

Researcher and Buckman,

   We hunt in Clay and Quitman counties, off Hwy 39 from Mossy Oak Landing down past Dragnasty Creek. Does and small bucks are still being seen, but the mature bucks are still laying low. In the 9+ years we have hunted this area, our experience is that the rut doesn't peak until the 2nd-3rd week in January. My Uncle is down right now, a few sightings first thing in the morning and again right at dark. Our property is 40% agriculture and 60% timberland. The corn fields have all been cut and the activity on them is mostly at night. The peanuts are long gone, but the left-overs have resprouted and getting some use.The pigs are rooting in the sorghum and are a constant source of aggravation any time of day, but their ranks have been thinned this year. The rest of us will be down the closing week and hope to have some luck when the big ones start moving more.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks, phoneman!


----------



## phoneman (Jan 3, 2006)

Anytime!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Randolph, Clay Counties hunting*

Charles Andrews at Top Bait on west US 82 in Cuthbert said that the deer had "slowed up some," but that the bucks are running again. He said that he thinks Randolph is in the 2nd cycle of the rutt. (I learned something else new today!) He told me today that the moon phase should be about right for the rest of the season.

Jeff,who helps Flint Houston at RUBO's in Fort Gaines, said that they are getting some nice bucks in and that the bucks are still chasing the does.  He said that he thinks the deer are rutting later than usual this year from what he's seen.  

Rick Swick of PatRick's Place off south US 27 in Randolph County said they have had some big uns brought in, too.  

Everybody's saying that the cool temps this coming weekend will keep everybody busy, and that the storms and warm weather of last weekend and week slowed down traffic.

Let me know how y'all do!

Sue Jones


----------



## creekside (Jan 5, 2006)

I am going to be  hunting in clay co this weekend. It's been about 5 years since I hunted there, I'm looking foward to it!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck, creekside! Let us know how you do!


----------



## creekside (Jan 8, 2006)

Well I'm back from Clay Co. and know one had any luck; only three does were seen all weekend. The rut seems to be over or maybe a lull before next weeks full moon. they were not moving at all. The land is hunted harder now with some retired folks from FL that hunt weeks at a time. (sure wish I could retire) Those deer have gotton smart now. Or maybe the high bag limits have reduced the heard.
There did not seem to be as much sign as I remember. Oh well it was great hunting there again.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry about your getting skunked this trip, creekside.  Will you be able to go back next weekend?


----------



## Count Down (Jan 10, 2006)

I hunt Randolph County....However this was my first deer season...  Looking for some turkey...I've got some gobblers on my lease, but I haven't seen any size on them...Will they get bigger by the season?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 11, 2006)

Lee County, I dunno about turkeys.  I'm not an "expert," but I am glad you stopped here. Did you have any luck getting venison this time?


----------



## Count Down (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea, got a fat doe back in november..Had a ton of bucks running around me, albeit, not 4 or better on one side (QDM)...Even though I tried to mentally place a point or two on them. 

Never took one though...Did see a big boy, at least 12 points..he was walking away, all I saw was butt, and horns, as he went over the ridge...I was sick....... 

have any luck yourself?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 13, 2006)

No, I don't hunt myself.  I am a free-lance writer, doing a weekly column, "The Outdoor Scene," for The Citizen News, which covers Terrell, Randolph, Clay, Calhoun, Quitman, and Early Counties.  One of the hunters I keep intouch with told me about this site.  My column's on www.thecitizen.biz (Sue Jones) .  I'm always looking for a good story.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh..OK....Sorry for the ignorance...Haven't been on the website very long. I think I have read the citizen online before. Actually I think I was checking the deer kill in the Cuthbert area...Didn't find to much...As I'm sure you know, all your good stories could come from the diner in Cuthbert. Ya know the one across from the chicken place?...I hear some good ones there. Plus the food is great!.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey, that's fine. Even some of my neighbors in this small town don't know I'm a writer! Piget Barbecue, is that the one you're talking about? It's near the chicken place. I'll give them a call.  I have talking with Britt Price, who does a seafood and homestyle restaurant by Top Bait. I'd forgotten about Piget! And yeah the food is great! One of my uncles retired to Clay County from Dawson FD, and he developed cancer.  Incurable.  I asked him and my aunt what could my mom and I do to help make things quality for him? Aunt Evelyn told me that he loved Piget's BBQ.  Everytime we went through Cuthbert to see him, we got some plates from Piget. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 12, 2006)

*Randolph cty last weekend of season*

I shot a nice mature doe within 30 minutes of the season ending. Sunday night I checked my trail cameras and had a picture of a nice 8ptr that I never saw all season. Hopefully he'll be around next year bigger and better. I also got a small doe on my way home. Got her square on my bumper. No damage to truck except my Dawg tag.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 12, 2006)

That sounds like you had a good time. Sorry about your GA tag. PM sent.


----------

